# Peerless transmission question



## colinp007 (2 mo ago)

Hi I have a Mountfield 1538M-SD Lawn tractor that uses a 5 speed Peerless MST-205-535H manual (not hydrostatic) transmission. Yesterday I was unable to pull away on the tractor - reverse or forward. Obviously the drive belt may be slipping although I am not totally convinced that is the case as this problem came on quite suddenly after I had been using the tractor without issue for half an hour or so.With the belt removed i can see that turning the pulley on the transmission makes the wheels go round with the back of the tractor jacked up. I can see turning one wheel the other goes backwards. I am able to change through the gears ok.

Are there any simple tests that I can carry out to see if the transmission is sound? Dumb question - if the tractor is in gear should I be able push the tractor along by hand? I can btw. I am trying to establish whether I have a drive belt/pulley type issue or whether the transmission itself is at fault before I remove it for inspection/disassembly etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello colinp, welcome to the tractor forum.

One check comes to mind, energize the clutch to see if the belt turns the trans drive pulley. If so, does the shaft turn with the pulley? If not, you have a sheared key between the drive pulley & shaft. If the shaft is turning but the wheels don't turn, you have a internal trans problem. 

You should be able to push the mower if the clutch is not engaged (belt is slack)


----------



## colinp007 (2 mo ago)

Thanks EdF I am leaning towards an internal trans problem based on that then


----------

